# The Barcelona photo thread: get yourself lost in this charming city



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

I´m sorry Justme, i can´t help you. I´ve been searching for the site where i saw that pic and the info, but i can´t find it now and i don´t remember what it exactly said.


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

*PART VI*

New page, time for another round of pics:


Sunset









new park


















walking alone









Imax









N/T









Old electric powerhouse









Dinner time









deep thoughts









head









Inside the CCCB









CCCB









recognizing anyone?









art room









N/T









Botanic garden and olimpic ring on the background









N/T









Mirror´s game









Love









KFC, Mcdonalds...is this Denver or what?









Night falling











Museu Maritim 









N/T









N/T









N/T









LICEU



























zoo









MACBA






















































WTC BCN









N/T









Calatrava´s









Sta Catalina Market roof


















Museu Picasso entrance









Picasso´s museum patio










Museu Nacional de Art de Catalunya









Bar









the 60´s are back









Museu Maritim general view









Torre Catalunya










END of the PART VI. To be Continued...


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

*PART VII*

Dj´s









N/T









People









Metro station









Gaudi´s bench









N/T









La Pedrera


















tired tourist









Gaudi´s work









Gothic quarter (first skyscraper in Barcelona)









totally relaxed









Swimming pool with views










Port building









N/T









Store









night ambient









N/T









Park sunbathing









inside the metro train









Channel woman









Modernity meets the past



























Rambla del Raval









Roof top









Sagrada Familia in pink









arthouse









Jamaica on the streets









Forum area









Airport mosaic









N/T









Palau Sant Jordi side









Inside MNAC´s largest room









SONAR, Barcelona Advance Music Festival concert









SONAR: looking at you









Performance









N/T









N/t









Ramblas at night









N/T









Palau de la Musica Catalana









Hottest street tango dancers until now









Catalonia´s National Theatre










END OF THE PART VII...to be continued...


----------



## Jah88 (Jun 18, 2005)

Marvelous city. Really nice thread. BTW I really like Barcelona's trams.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

There should honestly be more cities in the world like Barcelona. How did Barcelona end up being so trendy and classy, anyway? It's really a city like very few, and also like no other.


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

Dinner with views









Nice hall


















Liceu









mom









Sagrada Familia









what a jump!









Mass Tai chi









City beach









Royal square fountain









Port bridge









N/T









Hotel Princess roof swimming pool









Club









F1









nice corner









N/T









N/T









fireworks









late night at the port









gothic quarter









Hotel Rey Juan Carlos I









Port olimpic swimming pool and Frank Gehry´s Sardine on the right









N/T









Empty platform










Liceu´s room









N/T









N/T


















N/T









Spencer Tunick in Barcelona




































N/T









MNAC









cellar










END of the PART IX...to be continued...


----------



## jessica (Aug 10, 2005)

*NO* other city can compete with Barcelona...it has it all.

Other prefered cities are: San Diego, Chicago, San Francisco, New York, Frankfurt, Rio, Hong Kong, Tokyo, Santiago and Copenhagen


----------



## ott0 (Mar 9, 2004)

ok............. I'm speechless... This is THE best thread on this forum I've EVER seen... Barcelona is wonderful, Europe's finest (and Paris).. Argh.. I wanna go there NOW!


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

^_^


----------



## Confide (Jan 31, 2005)

Wow... this is different from all the other threads I've seen about BCN... it's not all about the buildings you know, these pics are about the life of the city!!!!!

Very nice!


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

*PART X*

Gothic quater street


















N/T









N/T









N/T









N/T









N/T









Old bookstore









Street music









another city beach









N/T









N/T









N/T









Bauhaus









green lighted belltower









Cathedral facade at night


















Barcelona football club store









zoo









human tower









Maremagnun gardens









street and tram









music exhibition









music crazyness









superfly and the happy couple









N/T









city center, shopping time









behind the fishes









Batló house









N/T









N/T









air shop









fresh juices









Homemade food









Café









N/T









N/T









Caixaforum









urbanscape









Samba!!!!!









N/T









sidewalk









skaters









B A R C E L O N A sculpture









N/T









Human trees









park calm









Holy shit...the automatic stairs are not working!!!!









N/T









lifeful streets


















END of the Part X...to be Continued


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful Barcelona, the Cathedral and the Gothic quartier are gorgeos!!


----------



## Saskaton (Jan 17, 2003)

fantastic ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Visit Barcelona!!
You are ALL invited.
:wink2:
I will be very glad to help you at the Tourist Information Board!

David
:happy:


----------



## endeve (Mar 24, 2003)

Such a great compilation Skylandman...congratulations!

...just can say that i'm completely in love with Barcelona :drool:


----------



## Mender Panda.de.León (Apr 8, 2005)

STUNNING! Nuf said.


----------



## Marlon (Apr 10, 2005)

Congratulations skylandman. This is a magnific thread for a great and wonderful city. I've never seen a thread like this. I 'm also in love with Barcelona.

Where are you from?


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks to all for your kind comments, i´m really glad you liked this this thread i also enjoyed a lot while preparing it. As soon as we change to next page i´ll post a new round of shots. Hope you like then too.

@Marlon: Soy de un pueblecito de Huelva, aunque desde hace unos años vivo en Sevilla, así que se podría decir que soy medio de aquí y medio de allí.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

some nice pics there!thanks


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

Null Post, Just making some room for the new pics


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

*PART XI*

Caricatures and portraits









Boqueria market









Art gallery and shop









mysterious entrance









Train station dome









anatomically perfect bench for the girl and her doggie...









window publicity









a nice way to know the city









street sculpture









avenue, Agbar tower on the farness









city seafront view from above









Paseo de Gracia









old houses









street art









Gaudi´s tunnel










filming a spot









park entrance









mall









crowded beach









Paseo maritimo and Gehry giant golden sardine









Stairway to...









park










Montjuic Castle










sculpture at the beach









N/T









Prenatal yoga workouts









happy shiny people dancing









nice boat









girls playing









N/C









N/C









N/C









N/C









N/C









N/C









Inside the cathedral



















Palau de la musica catalana









N/T









really large solar panel as seen from below









N/T









Street art 









irregular facade









Great pic









the face









mini skyline


















Caixa tower (built in the 70´s)









I like this building









END OF THE PART XI... To be Continued...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)

congratulations, the best barcelona thread ever seen here...the pics are fantastic...please go on posting more

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

*PART XII*

Thanks Gabe!

Gabe is one of the most active forumers when it´s about taking pics of BCN, and some of the shots on this thread are taken by him, he really knows how to capture Barcelona with his camera. 

Let´s follow:


Terraza









Baffling building @ the Forum area









the nude plastic girl on balcony









Calatrava´s Telefonica tower









metal forest 









Montjuic Castle 









CosmoCaixa




































Hotel princess









Cava winery










N/T









N/T











Planetarium









metro station









WTC BCN









N/T









N/T









Tram










Sabadell















































N/T












Telecom tower at night









olimpic ring









inside the Palau de la Musica Catalana









residential blocks









balcony to the sea









kind of twisted bridge









blue tower









N/T









Pano









Metro station









Agbar tower









Metro Station









No surf today









contrast










N/T









N/T









Barcelona´s sea gate









N/T










Uni library









lounge










END Of the PART XII...to be continued....


----------



## Met (Sep 4, 2003)

:master: :master: :master:
Amazing, great, lovely, cool, nice...
:eek2::eek2::eek2: 

In one word... It's so BARCELONA! kay:
:applause:

Met dixit! :bowtie:


----------



## Mender Panda.de.León (Apr 8, 2005)

WOW!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

You are a master!
:master: :master:
Best photos of BCN that I have ever seen!!
:eek2: :eek2:
Mercès!
:wink2:


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

*PART XIII*

Casa Batló window






































Pedrera´s rooftop









industrial port


















Nissan









MACBA









Buses









N/T









Graffiti painters









Caixaforum









PEDRERA



























Colourful column at the Sagrada Familia









N/t









intimite dinner










office spying










N/T









Rent a bike









N/T









airport









metro station









gates









enormous graffiti wall









No words









N/T









Wedding pics









N/T









Shop









Mall









Parking









N/T









N/t









street scenes




































New tower Mare Nostrum (U/C)ç









N/T









N/T









N/T









sunset at beach



















ENd of the Part XIII. To be continued...


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2003)

Skylandman said:


> Another street tango couple



ohhhhh beautiful... 



thanks for the pics, I love Barcelona and Spain.


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

*PART XIV*

Human Tower










Port Vell Reflections











N/T









N/t









N/t









N/t









N/T









N/T









N/t









N/t









N/t









N/T









N/T









city view









N/T









new skyline









N/T









N/T









N/t









N/T









N/T









N/T









N/T









N/T









Hurry up!!!!!! the romans are taken the whole city!!!









N/T









N/T









N/T









N/T









Sad Cleopatra









N/T









No bombs allow









olimpic stadium









N/T









Orange girl









where we are?









N/T









Metro Station









N/T









N/T









N/T









funny pic









N/T









N/T









N/T









N/T









last tango dancers









N/T









beautiful look









taking a nap









Metro music player









Shop









N/T









African dance










END OF THE PART XIV. To be continued...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2003)

simply great....those pics are wonderful...as i said before, the best barcelona thread ever posted.

hope the rest of the forumeres enjoy it


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

*Part XV*

Thanks Gabe!!! i´m really glad you enyoied this thread. Gabe´s is another of the great Barcelona photographers we have on the Spanish forum, and for sure there some pics taken by him on this thread. 





the painter









FC Barcelona Nou Camp









Agbar under the fireworks









new seafront









old wheel









roman ruins inside a building









N/T









N/t










Now the stairs are working









N/T









N/T









N/T









illegal club




























Who´s that boy???!!!









Austin Powers favourite club?









Nudist ride










Dancing at the Bauhaus House









Metro system








































































N/T









N/T









shop









Ruins 









Nice park









MACBA









Train station


----------



## aquaman (Jul 25, 2005)

I loooveeeeeeee Barcelona!
Thanks for the pics


----------



## deadfishfloat (Aug 22, 2005)

That makes me want to hop on the next plane and see this wonderful city for myself.


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

Amazing pics :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Always wonderful Barcelona...
:happy:
Thanks!!
kay:


----------



## e888 (Aug 2, 2005)

Wonderful thread!

Gracias!


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks to all for your kind comments...


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

...and now if you don´t mind...


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

...i´ll make some room for the last serie of pics...


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

...in the next brand new page.


----------



## LostinValencia (May 2, 2007)

This thread is :eek2: wonderful. I'm speechless. I think is the best I've seen here. Love it, and Barcelona, of course.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: oh, skylandman... I just become your number 1 fan


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

Some more pics: (http://www.flickr.com/)


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

BRAVO!!! 

MUST visit


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

This nightshots are truely ace!
Thx Skylandman.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Agbar...:drool:


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

:eek2:
Great new photos!
:drool::drool:
THX!!
:wink2:


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

Barcelona nits!!!!!!


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Definitely THE Barcelona thread, covers all of the city and some more


----------



## ilcapo (Jan 5, 2007)

Skylandman said:


>



Is this in southern raval? i remember there was alot of skaters outside this or a similar-looking building.. ?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

ilcapo said:


> Is this in southern raval? i remember there was alot of skaters outside this or a similar-looking building.. ?


It is Barcelona Contemporary Art Museum, outside Raval, in the upper part, near Universitat square.


----------



## 3hrs (Jun 1, 2007)

I sooo want to live there.


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

Street Tango









Wall









Riding









Bar









Store









Spot









old power station









Joint









fashion









tracks









Sonar fest









Market









another market









Street fashion









Flies









N/T









Snapping









N/T









Underground









On the cathedral´s roof









Barrio









Street chatting









Yoga


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

Public library









Metal girl









N/T







ç

rare baby









desigual









the atm of the books









Solar energy









benches









have a drink









waiting









port









3 storeys fast trash









morning news









rowing









tattoo









talk









and now the real café









little corner









Yummy









chilling out









nice eyes









real world


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

Barcelona and the sea

Adv.









colours









people









relax









view









Welcome, why don´t you try to keep me clean?









full moon









the sea









volley









seafront










alone









night is falling









i´m a beach, not a large ashtray, ok?









N/T









N/t









N/T









N/T


















good morning BCN!









concrete beach


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

wooooooooooow!
my next destination


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

EAUTIFUL!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> wooooooooooow!
> my next destination


You are welcome!!
:wink2:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

hehe thanx
My mom wants to buy me a ticket so next year be sure Im there


----------



## ^Anton^ (Jan 1, 2007)

Next year?  By September/OCtober 2008 I should be living there, I could show you around Zoharke


----------

